# Cat scared of slightest noise and people



## lisnalinchy (Mar 9, 2011)

I have 2 two year old cats (Ebb and Flo) - they are bengall/british short hair cross and exhibit a lot of the traits from both (vocal being one of them) and are brother and sister. Both are neutered.

Flo loves spending time with us, is happy to come and cuddle up on our laps and loves playing games. She seems happy and contented no matter where she is or who she is with and will happily let anyone handle her. Quite true to her name she just goes with the flow.

Ebb, her brother, could not be further in the opposite direction. He is timid, shy, runs away and hides under the bed at the slightest noise and claw his way under a duvet and hide for hours at a time especially if other people come into the house. He has never hissed, spitted or lashed out at all. He will jump onto the sofa where we are sitting and make as though he is going to come over - you can see it in his face he really wants a cuddle - then at the last second he will jump down and run off.

He seems to be getting worse by the week rather than better.

What i am wondering is if there is anything we can do to help him overcome this fear?

He used to be much like Flo (up until about a year ago) but something has really spooked him.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Has he been to the vets recently for a check up? sometimes cats can act really skittish if they have pain somewhere because they don't understand where it is coming from.
Apart from that i guess the obvious question would be, can you think of anything atall which changed a year ago? do they go out, are there new cats or anything in the neighborhood which may be bullying him?
Someone been horrible to him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

He may just be an anti social stress ball, he sounds like my girl she loves me and my husband and will happily spend time on our laps and lots of fusses but vistors never ever see her as she is under the duvet, she dives under there when the postman comes or there are strange noises, I have found that giving her space when visitors come is the best thing and also she is on Zylkene which gives her a confidence boost, but it sort of makes us feel special that she only like us


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The only thing I can think of that may help is felifriend which you spray on your hands and has a calming effect on your cat giving off a calming pheremone scent helping to relax your cat,Bestpet Pharmacy - Felifriend Spray and feliway diffuser Bestpet Pharmacy - which helps to calm by creating a familiar smell in the house.


----------



## lisnalinchy (Mar 9, 2011)

Many Thanks for all your thoughts.

As far as i am aware there are no new cats in the area. He does spend quite a lot of time outside during the day so he is not afraid to go out.

The only thing I can think of was a friend of mine came round when the cats were around 8 months old and was playful but perhaps a bit too rough with Ebb (he is a dog person and never had cats). Ebb shot up the stairs. But that is the only thing i can think of.

I might give felifriend a go and see if that helps and he is due for his boosters at the vets so I will ask the vet to check him over as well.

Cheers

Mike.


----------

